# 18 weeks pregnant - hard lump



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi ladies
I was lying on my back on the sofa earlier and decided to admire my bump when i noticed a large hard lump about 2cm below my belly button to the right. The lump was about 8cm in diameter but much higher in the middle. I've just looked again and it is in the same position but this time to the left of my stomach. Could this be the baby? I've felt quite a lot of movement over the past week (not just flutters but actual rumbles and kicks) - should this lump be something i should be concerned over?

I just want to thank you for all of your help and advice - us ladies would go crazy without it! X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Emlore

Because of where it is and that its moving it is bound to be baby. Likely to be his or her bum or head due to the size. No don't think you need to be worried. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------

